

Spelled - OwlHuntr
http://spelled.heroku.com/

======
kbob
Bug reports:

1\. Try "BELIVES". The answer it accepts is "believes, beliefs".

2\. How about erasing the input box on each new word?

~~~
kbob
Similary, RESTRAUNT -> restraint, restaurant

------
Rust
Fun right up until the first five-letter word.

------
Chimes
Was discussing that this might be a captcha replacement, right up until I used
Google on 'peninsula'

------
chrisbolt
Apparently capitalization matters. Somewhat frustrating.

